# Help me Name my Quaker



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

It is a blue Quaker parrot 
I have at least a month until he comes home (but I can visit). 
Once He? is home I will have him DNA sexed. 
Until then, Gender neutral names with gender specific nick names are preferred.
*I'm planning a little "gender revel" party/poll. 
I want a Game of Thrones Reference, it's not a requirement just a plus. 
Plays on Dragon would also work. 
Or? There are no wrong answers in a brainstorm! :S


The first name I thought of was Targaryen (dragon associated name from the series). I was thinking Tara for a girl and Gary for a boy.  Ultimetly I scraped it because it's to similar to "target" and I do plan to target train.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh he's just so adorable


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I like greek names so if it's a boy I would name him Zeus and if it's a girl I would name her Ioli!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your quaker is a cutie!  
Looking at the beautiful blue colour, I immediately remembered Davos as in "Ser Davos Seaworth". Also known as the Onion Knight.
I particularly like this character and hope he has a more important role in the future. Of course this name would only work for a boy.

For a girl, I like the name Nymeria which is the name of Arya's direwolf.


----------



## Celyia (Sep 16, 2014)

Really confuse him and call him the Hound! 

Actually, I kind of think I like Sandor. >.>


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ohhhh, what a cutie!! 
I'll be interested to see all the suggested names and what you finally decide on. *


----------



## Sansas (May 13, 2015)

aluz said:


> Your quaker is a cutie!
> Looking at the beautiful blue colour, I immediately remembered Davos as in "Ser Davos Seaworth". Also known as the Onion Knight.
> I particularly like this character and hope he has a more important role in the future. Of course this name would only work for a boy.
> 
> For a girl, I like the name Nymeria which is the name of Arya's direwolf.


Oh I love Davos! Unique but easy enough to pronounce. I could always go Davi or something for a girl... hmmm. I like it!  I thought of Nymeria as well but it's a little trickier to pronounce.

I was also playing with Tarth because it's known as the sapphire isles.



Celyia said:


> Really confuse him and call him the Hound!
> 
> Actually, I kind of think I like Sandor. >.>


Sander is another great one that I could totally make fit a boy or girl. I mean if it's a girl I could always switch it to Sansa. 

Up until Greyjoy All of my recent pets have food names, so I am trying to break the pattern for my birds. Our cats names are Cheddar and Broccoli and we have a goldfish named Chowder.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I don't know but he looks like Kevin to me *


----------



## Splodge (May 15, 2015)

Hodor!! (This is one of the words I'm trying to teach my budgie! If he proves to be a talker, I'm hoping his first sentence will be "you know nothing Jon Snow". Bit ambitious maybe?!!!)


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a gorgeous baby! He's precious  I can't say anything for Game of Throne names, but to me he looks like his name should be Atlas if a boy or Cleopatra if a girl


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Beautiful, and so cute too! I love the blue mutation! No idea on a name though


----------

